# MTB in Weissenbourg im Elsas



## trail (13. September 2004)

Hallo hi Leute,
weiss von euch jemand wann das MTB fahren in  Weissenburg ist.


----------



## leeqwar (13. September 2004)

ich glaube 26.9., 
aber im regional > saarland forum gibts nen thread dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dido66 (19. September 2004)

Hi,

16. Mountain Bike Country Tour in Wissembourg (Elsass)

26. September 2004

Start: Wissembourg (Elsass) - Scherhol Richtung Lembach

Startzeit: Von 8.00 bis 11.00 Uhr

Strecken:  15 - 30 - 55 KM   1300 Höhenmeter

Stargebühr: 5,00

Verpfegung: An allen Kontrollstellen


Happy trails


----------

